# Latest harebrained scheme



## racunniff (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm taking a brief break from the Electrojeep and building a 5/8 scale replica of the 1886 Benz Patent Motorwagen - the first automobile purpose-built as an automobile. It'll be used by a local theater group. The deadline is just under three weeks from now... should be exciting.










You can follow my progress at the voltwagen blog.

The proposed technical details of note to this crowd include:



24 volt system (although I may bump it to 36 volts)
Curry MO-36-1000 motor
Kelly 36V 100A scooter controller
Vehicle weight: 200 pounds (estimated)
Gear ratio: fixed, 36:1 (I want it to go at walking speed)
I'll start with small Group U1 lead-acid batteries.


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sounds like fun! I'd like to see more, but your Voltwagon link appears to be kaput...


----------



## racunniff (Jan 14, 2009)

order99 said:


> Sounds like fun! I'd like to see more, but your Voltwagon link appears to be kaput...


Oops... transposed two letters in the URL. Fixed, thanks.


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

Oooohhh....Shiny!

Can't wait to see a video of that critter in action!

Here's a few projects for later, if you get bitten by the ReplicaCar bug:

http://buggies.builtforfun.co.uk/Voiturette/index.html

http://www.microcar.org/index.html

http://www.smallcarplans.com/

Have fun!


----------

